#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISA instrument data sheets

## JCS

Does anyone know where I can get ISA data sheets (S20) in excel ?

See More: ISA instrument data sheets

----------


## aseptman

pl share

----------


## lucholafalce

Hi

This can be useful


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

"https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6hhhm3GZJ_zSVN3RG9GRXI3Z2c" one 7.5M zip file

----------


## Scman

Thank you!!!!! This is great!

----------


## potatoteddy

besides ISA, does anyone know of any other standard that provides instrument template?

----------


## sambun

YOu can go to Norsok !

----------

